# FOSHAN | M City | 249m | 56 fl | 210m | 49 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://dadao.net/php/prtime/temp_news.php?ArticleID=151665
http://www2.the-ascott.com/china/foshan/ascott_m-city_foshan.html
http://www.property-report.com/capitalland-expands-ascott-brand-in-china-and-hong-kong-17310


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By EngineYJ


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-10-08 by EngineYJ


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-09-26 by by Kin2hong 










2015-09-26 by EngineYJ


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

The 249 m tower is growing

2018-10-02 by logosssss 










2018-10-29 by bcnick


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-09-17 by xinruisky


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-11 by 1614234
On gaoloumi it is 236 m (and 198 m)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @saiho, @gao7, please, updates


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by xinruisky on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for the update


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kenamour, @A Chicagoan , @zwamborn, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-28 by xinruisky


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, everyone, rate  








M City | FOSHAN | 249m | 56 fl | 210m | 49 fl


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/foshan-m-city-249m-56-fl-210m-49-fl-u-c.1529674/#post-179225854




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-30 by 求实


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

This website says that the towers have 236, 198 ,180 and 4x170 metres tall. However two of the 170 metre towers are a single tower:





236米！佛山金海M-City（东平广场）西塔 在建


项目概况金海M-City位于佛山新城中心地带，东平新城裕和路与文华南路交汇处，毗邻世纪莲体育中心，交通枢纽正上盖，下楼就是空港登机服务大厅、城市公交枢纽。地铁3




k.sina.cn


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is still a decent height


----------

